# champagne or dove?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i was told by the breeder that this little boy was champagne but been told it looks dove. the wee boy is also satin. can anyone help??


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

It's kind of hard to tell because the photo on my screen anyway has a yellowish tinge but I think he looks more Dove than champagne


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

He is dove.

It worries me that a breeder would make that mistake.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

As I said on your other thread, Chams can look silvery sometimes, pale chams, and especially in satin.

Take a picture in natural daylight and it will be easier to tell.

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I didn't realize this was the same picture posted in both threads! I tried to take away some of the yellow tint to this picture, but it didn't quite work.

What did the breeder say his parents were? If one or both of them were champagne (or chocolate), that makes champagne much more likely, although based on this picture I'm still going with dove.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks like it could maybe be silver as well. There's no way to tell with this pic; putting an common item of known color might help in anyone's attempt to correct the color in the photo.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

right tried to take better pics. hope these pics can give me a definate answer


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely dove satin Abyssinian 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou sooo much. i like knowing exactly what my micees are.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I love being right.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would call that silver personally, but hey, the genetics are basically the same! lol


----------

